# Peppers



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

Can hedgies eat peppers? :|


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would say NO. Why would you?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with green :mrgreen: bell peppers or sweet peppers.....just not HOT  peppers. It's a veggie, and I have yet to hear of any problems with them. I have picky hedgies, so I have not tried peppers with mine, but my rats used to love them and our guinea pig also likes to eat them. 

Pixie


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

Well some pets do like peppers (including hot ones)that's why I was wonderin


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

If I am having yellow, orange or red peppers in a stir fry I will chop a couple of little cubes up raw and that will become part of Priscilla's meal for the night. They're always gone. But I would never chance feeding hot peppers!


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

Chip loved green peppers this past summer! Only a tiny bit went in to his food dish.


----------



## Jen (Dec 9, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> I would say NO. Why would you?[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see why she wouldn't..?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgies _can_ eat peppers, it's if hedgies _should_ eat peppers that's the question. I was thinking more the hot peppers, as that is what came to mind. (I don't eat peppers...) If green peppers are safe (regardless of nutritional value, which I have no clue of) then by all means, go ahead and feed them.

What I was referring to before was the hot peppers, which is why I advised not to feed them.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Green bell peppers are pretty high in vitamin C. According to guinea lynx, they have more vitamin c in them than the same size serving of oranges. http://www.guinealynx.info/diet_order-c.html


----------



## Peanut_ (Apr 15, 2018)

Can they eat yellow peppers???


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting.


----------

